# red tail shark compatibility question



## FieldsOfGreenSeaTurtles (May 3, 2011)

iv read that redtails can be both decently compatible with tank mates (including tetras) and that some are not decently compatible (too aggressive). whats the deal with these fish? Iv got a 29 gallon. 

stocking at the moment:

12 or so emperor tetras
3 celebs rainbows
2 banjo catfishes
4 black khuli loaches

my tank has a lot of hiding spots, plenty of plant cover and what not to break the line of sight perhaps in the case of a shark chasing one of the tank mates. do you think that if i can pick out a more calm natured red tail (if there is such a thing) that my tank will be suitable for it? 

also, my tank is an open top, are red tails jumpers?


----------



## FieldsOfGreenSeaTurtles (May 3, 2011)

do red tails eat snails?


----------



## DeChaoOrdo (Jan 7, 2012)

As you've read, red tailed sharks do have a decent amount of variance in personality. Generally, they are peaceful to most tankmates except other bottom dwellers or similar looking fish. The only fish you've listed that would most likely be bothered are the loaches, but with their low bioload you could possibly squeeze a few more in to spread the aggression out and provide the loaches with some safety in numbers. 

As for the snail eating capacity, some do but I think most don't. I've only kept two RTS and one was a voracious snail eater and the other ignored them completely. Controlling snails is simple enough without a fish to do it though between good feeding practices and the occasional DIY snail trap if necessary theres no need to have a fish simply to control snail populations.

Red tails can be jumpers. Neither of mine were, but some are. IMO other than the fish that jump during breeding behavior(like cherry barbs) fish jumping is an indication of poor water quality.


----------



## FieldsOfGreenSeaTurtles (May 3, 2011)

thank you. that's good news. i was afraid i might not be able to get one.

that bothers me about the loaches, but i can add a few and i can see about adding more drift wood to the bottom of the tank. (by the way, it seems like i read somewhere that black khuli loaches can live up to 35 years, is that true?)

snail eating: i have nerites and clea (anentome) helena, im actually wanting the red tail shark to not eat them. i might be able to move them to a small desk tank. but i digress.

i can't recall at the moment my fish jumping.

also, should i worry about it eating my plants?


----------



## DeChaoOrdo (Jan 7, 2012)

Your snails will most likely be fine, the RTS I had that ate snails only seemed to go after the bladder snails and ate them shell and all. I don't think they'd be able to crush the harder shells of the nerites, and mine left my assassins alone completely. I'd be more concerned about the loaches with the nerites than the RTS but even they aren't the biggest snail eaters. 

As for eating your plants, neither of mine ate healthy plants. They did clean up dead leaves and clean debris off of my anubias and crypts, though.


----------



## TarantulaGuy (Apr 15, 2009)

I had one when I first started my 29, was a HUGE ass. He chased and nipped everything, including gouramis, barbs, and a black ghost knife. Very pretty, but not a nice fish.


----------



## FieldsOfGreenSeaTurtles (May 3, 2011)

that's good news about the plants and such. i have appreciated your feedback. thanks again. i think i might get one.


----------



## DeChaoOrdo (Jan 7, 2012)

They are neat fish. I loved watching mine wandering the tank scouring the leaves for food on top and bottom. If I didn't have a jack dempsey that hates tankmates in the one tank suitable for an RTS I would definitely have another now. Like most fish each one will have a personality of its own so if you decide to get one try to determine the temperament at the store to avoid problems. You don't want the most aggressive one in the tank, or the meekest. Following a few basic rules for new additions has helped me with fish selection so far. The most important is to visit the shop a few times and watch the fish beforehand to try to judge its personality and health. With RTS you want one that is not the most aggressive in the tank, but is willing to stand up for itself. They are a very neat fish with an undeserved reputation for aggression.


----------



## nkambae (Nov 6, 2007)

The red tail shark grows fairly large (5 1/2" +) for a 29 gallon. They are active swimmers and aggressively enthusiastic at feeding time. They can easily out compete and bully less robust tank mates.

http://www.seriouslyfish.com/profile.php?genus=Epalzeorhynchos&species=bicolor&id=229

Your red tail shark would probably be a better candidate for 55 gallon (minimum) or a 75 gallon tank. good luck.

stu


----------



## FieldsOfGreenSeaTurtles (May 3, 2011)

hmmm, though i really love the way my little khulis look all healthy and everything. i would really hate to see them with torn fins or anything. my tank is so peaceful. i think i might rethink things. i still think red tails are beautiful and would love to have one but im just not sure its right for me at the moment. iv got some time to make up my mind before i am ready to make a purchase so im going to research some other fish and see what i come up with. might still go with a red tail, or i might find something else. thanks for all the advice, it is very much appreciated.


----------

